# Sending Guinea pigs by post



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Everyone on this forum thinks that Lavenderb is such a nice person, well I have proof that she isnt, a while ago I was telling her how much I love guinea pigs but I wasnt allowed any as my oh doesnt like the little noises that they make, so she actually sent this little guinea pig to me by post for my birthday, the poor little thing had no food or water and he hasnt eaten or drunk anything since he arrived, probably due to the trauma of being in a box with no air holes. His name is Brian and Im not sure if he will have to live alone or with a friend, he seems happy enough on his own at the moment and he is very well behaved and doesnt bite. How cute is he


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is that allowed? Surely Royal mail would have spotted it and reported it?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> Is that allowed? Surely Royal mail would have spotted it and reported it?


Lmfao

I thought it would be fine, as I sent it first class so it only spent one night in the box. 

I fed it first...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG poor Brian how could Lavendarb be so cruel!....mind you it looks like hes taken his ordeal in his stride


didnt know it was your Birthday Gill!..hope you have a lovely one!!  ,bet Lavendarb made your day with your piggy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> OMG poor Brian how could Lavendarb be so cruel!....mind you it looks like hes taken his ordeal in his stride
> 
> didnt know it was your Birthday Gill!..hope you have a lovely one!!  ,bet Lavendarb made your day with your piggy


Thankies Noush, Brian is a very laid back kind of piggy, no trouble at all, I think postal transport must agree with him, although he isnt going anywhere else now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

As you may be aware you will need to give Brian company as guinea pigs are social animals. 
He's lovely Gill, it's a wonder he survived being in the post.
Have you tried syringe feeding him water???? :biggrin:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> Is that allowed? Surely Royal mail would have spotted it and reported it?


Oh man this made me laugh.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> As you may be aware you will need to give Brian company as guinea pigs are social animals.
> He's lovely Gill, it's a wonder he survived being in the post.
> Have you tried syringe feeding him water???? :biggrin:


I wrapped him well, so he couldnt wriggle out. Hopefully the wrapping muffled the squeaks so the postie couldnt hear him.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Until I saw the picture I was getting really cross!! 

I wanted to get some piggy statues to put around the garden hehe 

Brian looks lovely!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There so life like aren't they. I saw quite a few of these in a garden centre a few months back and had to do a double take.


----------



## Missyx (Dec 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Lmfao
> 
> I thought it would be fine, as I sent it first class so it only spent one night in the box.
> 
> I fed it first...


Are you serious??


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT? Its not real? No wonder I was getting so confused at this thread. It looks so real and cute haha


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Missyx said:


> Are you serious??


Yes, why not...its not come to any harm?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> As you may be aware you will need to give Brian company as guinea pigs are social animals.
> He's lovely Gill, it's a wonder he survived being in the post.
> Have you tried syringe feeding him water???? :biggrin:


I just dont think hes thirsty, there is a bottle there for when hes ready to drink, do you think he will have enough company if I pop him in the rat cage?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Stick him in with George your lone rat seeing as he hates others. I've got a feeling George will take to Brian!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Missyx said:


> Are you serious??


Yahooooo it's only an ornament!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol guess people only looked quickly at the photo! So lifelike! 

Lavender where did you buy him? He's cool!

Happy BDay Gill x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely present :thumbup1: Happy Birthday TDM :thumbup: I'm sure Brian will soon make himself at home and settle in with George if you think he needs some company  He's a lovely little Guinea Pig and I'm sure his variety are very cheap to feed


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday and wow Brian is so life like..... where is he from??


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Omg, I've been an idiot.
I only looked at the small pic on my phone and I'm thinking what?!!
Then I thought maybe you found a special animal courier but I still want sure how I felt about that.
Glad someone mentioned it was a statue- it looked so real until I zoomed in!
Happy birthday TDM


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Everyone on this forum thinks that Lavenderb is such a nice person, well I have proof that she isnt, a while ago I was telling her how much I love guinea pigs but I wasnt allowed any as my oh doesnt like the little noises that they make, so she actually sent this little guinea pig to me by post for my birthday,


I love Brian!
I wouldn't take a chance with Brian, as your OH is anti guinea pig you could stuff him back in the box and send him to Lavenderb. Just don't tell the Postie


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ha ha ha oh my you got me too he he


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I couldn't see the picture at work, but now I see it properly, yeah, you got me!


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

My heart dropped and I got a raging / upset feeling when I glanced at the photo.

I quickly started reading thinking....what the hell, then I caught on (finally)  Having a slow day. You totally got me.

How cool is that! It's so realistic.

Still laughing to my dumb self. FYI I actually got all the way down to "_probably due to the trauma of being in a box with no air holes._" and was still thinking how cruel  Then the tone turned positive...his name is Brian, he seems happy enough on his own at the moment etc and it clicked so now you know_ just_ how slow I was. If it wasn't for the last few sentences I would have been off on a rant or something. 

Lavenderb hooooww coouuuld you?! He is lucky to be alive and breathing in there!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it sad that reading this has been the highlight of my day?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

rainstars said:


> My heart dropped and I got a raging / upset feeling when I glanced at the photo.
> 
> I quickly started reading thinking....what the hell, then I caught on (finally)  Having a slow day. You totally got me.
> 
> ...


welcome to my sense of humour mwwaahhhhaahhahhhaaa


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh, that was so funny, thanks for that, was good to laugh on such a dreich night, thank's.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That's disgraceful sending just one GP by post - you should have sent 2 lavenderB :wink5: I am in love with Brian though...I feel a kidnapping session is in order!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> That's disgraceful sending just one GP by post - you should have sent 2 lavenderB :wink5: I am in love with Brian though...I feel a kidnapping session is in order!


You can't talk....sending a naked rattie through the post  and mice aswell....Gill will have to hide him away when I get around to visiting her 
:001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> You can't talk....sending a naked rattie through the post  and mice aswell....Gill will have to hide him away when I get around to visiting her
> :001_tt2:


Mine at least had company :001_tt2: Besides, meeces like small spaces :wink5: :lol: Glad you liked them though


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Ha ha i thought it was real and my blood was boiling at the thought that it had been stuck in a box through the sorting office and being thrown into vans upside down and without food.
Sooooo funny. What a great lifelike guinea.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

NEVER do that again!!! First time I get onto PFs for ages and you literally make my tummy FLIP!!!

Naughty Lavender...still worth it though!!!!

Happy belated birthday Gill. xxxxxxxxx


----------

